# Time required to grind stumps?



## esshup (Nov 28, 2014)

I realize that I probably don't have enough information to get an answer and I'll find out more information tomorrow (hopefully if the rental yard is open).

I have some stumps to grind, only need to go deep enough to put dirt and then grass seed over the top. Stumps are Oak and Maple. I can rent a stump grinder - but the only info that I have at this time is that it is a 20 hp. unit - no idea what model or brand.

How do I go about figuring out how much time it'll take to grind the stumps? I've cut them off as close as I could to the ground with the chainsaw without digging dirt away for clearance for the body of the chainsaw. Stumps are anywhere from roughly 10" to 34" in diameter.

Just a rough rule of thumb is all I'm looking for. I'm trying to figure out how long to rent the stump grinder for. I'd do all the grinding, then return it before doing any clean-up. Access to the stumps is very good - can drive a truck to all of them no problem.

When I find out the make/model of the grinder, I'll update the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## marne (Nov 28, 2014)

It depends on so many things. 
A 20" is 4 times the volume of a 10", so it will take 4 times longer. 

If your teeth are sharp, and the stump is cut low, you may probably need 5-10 minutes to grind a 15" 4" deep with a 20hp. 

If you hit a hard, big rock on the 2nd stump you may have your teeth screwed already and the other stumps take twice as long. 

And there is a learning curve in grinding. It feels as if I'm twice as fast these days, as compared with the first few stumps I did in my life. 
An experienced grinder can outperform an unexperienced with a bigger machine. 

Always start with the biggest stump. 

Cheers


----------



## rudydose (Nov 28, 2014)

Is it a manual stumper or a self propelled? Is it sugar maple or Manitoba maple? With a manual you could be a while gojng at it but a self propelled unit will be about 15 min for a 10 inch stump on average


----------



## esshup (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. I called the rental place and they thought the 20" might be a bit small given the number of stumps I have to do and gave me the phone number of a place that rented larger ones. Good point about the teeth! No rocks in the soil, all sand - "sugar" sand is what it's called locally. Maple is Sugar or Red Maple. I'll call the other place on Monday, they were closed today. Once I contact them, I should have the equipment specs.


----------



## MOE (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd get a couple bids to have it done. I get a lot of work from people that were going to rent a small unit,($150 a day). I've yet to see a rental that didn't have dull teeth. The are often surprised that I can come in and do it for not much more. I also go down 10" deep and an much more and do a better job because it's what I do.


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 1, 2014)

You would probably be better off hiring a grinding service. You will have more time into getting the thing , loading and unloading, and figuring out how to use it than actual grinding. I have a sc 252 with a 25 horse. With sharp teeth a 10 inch stump cut 4 inches below the surface, less than 5 mins. But when you get up to 30 inches they can vary. Maybe 30 mins average. Maybe less ,maybe more


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 1, 2014)

You realize only going deep enough to add dirt and seed won't last long right? Grass won't thrive trying to grow over an old stump trying to rot away and eventually you'll have a nice little sinkhole over each one.


----------



## paccity (Dec 16, 2014)

about 2 hr's . 24" deep with dull teeth. hp = time. if you rent get the most hp you can as that will offset dull teeth somewhat. 


that included a 40" maple that was next to this.


----------



## ClimberBusinessman (Feb 23, 2022)

paccity said:


> about 2 hr's . 24" deep with dull teeth. hp = time. if you rent get the most hp you can as that will offset dull teeth somewhat. View attachment 387145
> View attachment 387146
> View attachment 387147
> that included a 40" maple that was next to this.


Nice job. About how much did that cost? Did it include removing the grindings, or no?


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Feb 25, 2022)

The post is 7 years old the he hasn’t been on in 5 years, Doubt you’ll find the answer to the question.


----------



## ClimberBusinessman (Feb 25, 2022)

ElevatorGuy said:


> The post is 7 years old the he hasn’t been on in 5 years, Doubt you’ll find the answer to the question.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## mrhemihead (Feb 25, 2022)

Broken teeth are extra, $25 each in my area. 

The local tree service charges the same for damaged teeth.


----------

